#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASTM A105, A106 and A234 -  2014 edition are here.

## mohamad3010

hi. i attached the files to post.


enjoy.See More: ASTM A105, A106 and A234 -  2014 edition are here.

----------


## tassoss

Hi,
thanks for the files.
Looking for ASTM A370-14, could you upload it as well if you have it?
thank you

----------


## endah

Assalamualaikum bro mohamad3010,

you are the best, Allah bless you, thank you


Wassalam

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## vfq3481

Thx!!!

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## sudharsanam

very good my dear friend mohamad. keep it up.

----------


## nidhishah212

i need latest addition of B16.5 & B16.47...

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks

----------


## adrian_r

Many thanks and my best regards.

----------


## hernico

Thanks

----------


## tuatk

thanks for your shared

----------


## totawar_s

Thank you

See More: ASTM A105, A106 and A234 -  2014 edition are here.

----------


## quanthenguyen

Thank you so much

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear all!
I'm looking for ASTM A131-14, someone could share with me?
Thanks in advanced.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here you go:

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Thank you very much mohamad.

----------


## mohamad3010

you are welcome.

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear All, 
I1m lookig for ASTM STP 558, someone could share with.
Thanks in advanced.

----------


## Marty Thompson

In 8 parts, this is a split .zip, rename 1-8 as .001, .002, .003, .004 to .008

first 4 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

Add as the following pattern


ASTM STP 558-1974-001.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.001
ASTM STP 558-1974-002.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.002
ASTM STP 558-1974-003.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.003
ASTM STP 558-1974-004.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.004
ASTM STP 558-1974-005.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.005
ASTM STP 558-1974-006.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.006
ASTM STP 558-1974-007.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.007
ASTM STP 558-1974-008.zip    becomes    ASTM STP 558-1974.zip.008

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

many thanks

----------


## catalineul

please upload it in 8 file as pdf. because I don't manage to change as you suggest.
Thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

split .pdf is 9 parts 4 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

parts 5-8

See More: ASTM A105, A106 and A234 -  2014 edition are here.

----------


## Marty Thompson

last part

----------


## catalineul

Thank you for your kindnnes!

----------


## eng.belal

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## gendutgede

dear Marty 
can you help me for ASTM A216/A216M-14e1?
Thanks before

----------


## Marty Thompson

A216-14

----------


## chat2bala

> thanks for your shared



 pls share ASTM A450-2015, ASTM A262-2015, ASTM B154-12E1, ASTM B487-2013, ASTM E340-2015, ASTM F606-2014A, ASTM G36-2013, ASTM G85-2011.....PLSE SHARE THIS STANDARDS FOR TESTING

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go... 1

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go.. 2

----------


## chat2bala

thank u so much for your sharing...really u r very active member...thanks to egpet

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Infinite Thank you.

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Thomson sir,

Pls share ASTM A213-2015, ASTM A276-15, ASTM A29-12E1, ASTM A297-14, B473-13, B564-11E1, B637-12E1...Really needed for my testing analysis....pls help me...thanking you sir

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

See More: ASTM A105, A106 and A234 -  2014 edition are here.

----------


## ilayarasan

Thanks to all....

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Thompson sir,

Pls share ASTM C1678 ....For fractography studies purpose......help me..

----------


## Marty Thompson

chat2bala, what do you have access to that you can share? 

Here you go...

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Thompson sir,

Pls share ASTM A564-2013 .....

Thanking you....

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Thompson sir,

Pls share ASTM A564-2013 .....

Thanking you....

----------


## Marty Thompson

A564

----------


## Michaelmow

for cinema     ) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

yes good      :Smile:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

for cinema     ) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chat2bala

Dear sir,

please provide STP 733 For my fractography studies...if you share, its really use ful for me.....

----------


## chat2bala

Dear thomson,

Please share ASTM B221-2013 & B209M-2014

THANKING YOU
BalaG

----------


## Marty Thompson

B209 and B221

See More: ASTM A105, A106 and A234 -  2014 edition are here.

----------


## tf13307052

Thanks a lot Marty.

----------


## engmat

Hi

I am looking for ASTM STP 543. I will highly appreciate assistance with this.
Thanks.

----------


## joseluis1542

Hey mohamad3010

Maybe do you have A106-2013 and A500-2013?? Please please.. I need them.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ayyazveer

thankx

----------


## gtp

Thank you
Can ASTM STP 425, ASTM G129 & ASTM F 1624 be shared?

----------


## gasenilahmad

Get ASTM STP 425 from this post :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## kk0503

Thanks for sharing

----------


## romeo1412

Dear Sir 

I looking for ASTM E1575 Standard Practice for Pressure Water Cleaning and Cutting

Anyone have its * Please hepl me

Thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1575-12 Standard Practice for Pressure Water Cleaning and Cutting

----------


## romeo1412

Thank you Marty

----------


## Raufkhan

Thanks a lot

----------


## Daud ARS

Thanks for sharing

See More: ASTM A105, A106 and A234 -  2014 edition are here.

----------


## piratininga

See here 
update 2015
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Daud ARS

Thanks for sharing

----------

